
​Why switch to Windows 10 or a Mac when you can use Linux Mint 17.3 instead? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/why-switch-to-windows-10-or-a-mac-when-you-can-use-linux-mint-17-3-instead/
======
towndrunk
I sure wish setting up a printer worked under Ubuntu. On OS X this works
perfectly. On Windows this works perfectly. On Linux is just sucks.

~~~
DanBC
How many different printers have you tried? Printers suck, and so there are a
bunch of people on each OS who'll have examples of printers that just don't
work on that OS.

------
herbst
Because cinnamon is a pathetic try to keep Gnome 2 alive while the future goes
on ;) Any KDE/Gnome 3 distro and i agree.

~~~
CrankyBear
Cinnamon works, which is more than I can say for KDE 5.x or GNOME 3.x. But, if
you really want an alternative to Cinnamon, Mint also comes with KDE, MATE,
and Xfce ready to run.

------
NuSkooler
I MUCH prefer ElementaryOS to other alternatives when it comes to a Linux
desktop.

